# Protocole covid



## Mikala87 (12 Septembre 2022)

bonjour, 

quel est le nouveau protocole covid pour vous assmat?
mon fils de 6ans est positif, est-ce que je peux continuer d'accueillir les enfants ou non?
merci pour votre réponse


----------



## booboo (12 Septembre 2022)

Dans le dernier protocole datant du 24 aout 2022, cela n'est pas / plus détaillé comme précédemment.
On peut juste lire entre les lignes.

Extraits :
"Les parents continuent de bénéficier d’indemnités journalières pour garder leur enfant malade  de la  covid, quel  que  soit  leur  statut  professionnel, en  déclarant  directement son  arrêt  de  travail  sur  le  téléservicedeclare.ameli.frmis  en  place  par  l'Assurance maladieou laMutualité sociale agricole.
Conformément  au  droit  en  vigueur,  les  parents  employeurs  suspendent  la rémunération  du  salarié  assurant  la  garde/accueil  de  leur  enfant  pendant  les journées  au  cours  desquelles  ce  salarié  bénéficie  des  indemnités  journalières d’assurance maladie."

Donc, si notre enfant est malade, on peut être indemnisé par la sécurité sociale et être indemnisé. C'est ce que je comprends, mais effectivement, cela n'est plus noté noir sur blanc qu'on ne peut plus accueillir.


----------



## Titine15 (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Logiquement si un membre de notre foyer est positif il faut arrêter l'accueil mais effectivement ce n'est pas noté noir sur blanc.
Bonne après-midi


----------



## papillon (12 Septembre 2022)

bonjour

autre extrait..

" depuis le 21 mars 22, les personnes contact à risque (le cas de notre collègue puisque son fils est positif), quel que soit leur statut vaccinal, ne seront plus tenues d'observer une période d'isolement. Elles doivent néanmoins appliquer de manière stricte les gestes barrière et limiter les contacts, en particulier avec les personnes fragiles"..  du coup, ça veut dire quoi ??? on peut continuer d'accueillir ??? les enfants c'est fragile non ?

il n'y a que si nous sommes nous-mêmes positives qu'il faut s'isoler pendant 7 jours et c'est ramené à 5 jours si test négatif et sans symptômes depuis 48h


----------



## kikine (14 Septembre 2022)

non les enfants ne sont pas considérés comme fragiles au covid (au contraires ce sont eux qui y résistent le meiux) personnes fragiles onrt entend les personnes agées, ceux qui ont des maladies graves, les obèses, diabète...


----------



## papillon (14 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

donc cela veut dire que si par ex un membre de mon foyer est positif, je deviens cas contact ++ mais je peux continuer d'accueillir les enfants.. ok
par contre admettons que le Jour 0 mon test est négatif mais que je devienne positive quelques jours après donc entre temps j'aurai continué d'accueillir les enfants avec le risque potentiel de les avoir contaminés ; ceux-ci à leur tour pourront contaminer leurs parents..
c'est absurde

à moins que je ne comprenne pas le processus ?


----------



## Griselda (15 Septembre 2022)

En effet si j'ai bien compris seule la personne COVID doit s'isoler.
Cela veut dire que l'enfant de l'AM qui est positif au COVID, s'il n'a pas besoin que son Parent prenne soin de lui, le soigne, il n'y a pas d'interdiction de continuer d'accueillir et donc plus d'arrêt maladie dérogatoire pour l'AM. Cela devient "juste" une maladie dont l'AM s’emploiera à éviter le contacte comme n'importe quel autres maladie contagieuse.

Comment gère t on son enfant qui a la grippe ou une gastro?
Normalement on prendra des jours enfant malade si notre enfant à besoin de nous. Ces jours, par la CCN sont de 3/an/enfant à charge et sans solde (comme un salarié lambda). 

Pour moi, si un membre de ma famille est COVID je lui demande donc de rester masqué et à distance de mes accueillis. Je porte moi même un masque toute la journée en présence des petits, au cas ou, j'aère ++. Je préviens les PE que je suis cas contact pour leur permettre d'être sur le qui vive en cas d'apparition de symptôme chez eux. Je ne serais en arrêt moi même que si je suis malade... surtout parce que mes enfants sont grands et n'ont pas besoin que je les soigne.
Si un PE s'en inquiète il a bien sur le droit de garder son enfant mais c'est alors une absence pour convenance du PE, payée à 100%

Il est certain que si ton enfant COVIDé (ou contagieux pour une autre maladie) du fait de son jeune âge doit rester à tes côtés et ceux des accueillis alors, il semble logique que tu prenne des jours enfants malades puisque les PE eux mêmes n'ont pas le droit de te confier leur enfant COVIDé. Mais oui ce sera sans solde comme ça l'a toujours été. Ou bien c'est ton conjoint qui prend des jours enfant malade (toujours sans solde sauf si son accord de branche lui offre de meilleur disposition) pour s'occuper de votre enfant... en restant à l'écart des accueillis du coup?!
Combien de fois nous sommes nous agacées de ce PE qui ne nous dit pas que son enfant a la grippe ou la gastro, la refilant à tout le monde, imposant du coup à l'AM une perte de salaire pour les autres accueillis malades restés chez eux avec minoration de salaire et/ou pour que l'AM se soigne (3 jrs de carence, puis seulement 50% de secu) ou soigne son enfant. A la fin l'AM fini par ne plus dire aux PE qu'elle garde son enfant contagieux, pretextant que de toute façon il l'a attrapé d'un accueilli...

La maladie est TOUJOURS un problème.


----------



## Nounou22 (15 Septembre 2022)

@Griselda , Donc le nouveau protocole du 24 août remplace l'ancien? Ou c'est juste une extension de l'ancien qui change les modalités sur certains points seulement ? 
Car dans le nouveau, il n'est plus fait mention de cas contact ....
Je me retrouve avec la sœur aînée d'une accueillie qui est positive au covid. Les parents me demandent si je prends la puce en accueil ou pas. J'ai dis que je préférais que la puce soit testée avant de revenir. Ais je tort? Car du coup rien sur le nouveau protocole y fait référence.


----------



## booboo (15 Septembre 2022)

Non il n'y a plus de notion de cas contact.
"Depuis le 21 mars 2022, conformément à l’avis du Haut Conseil de la santé publique (HCSP) du 11 février 2022, les  personnes  contacts  à  risque,  quel  que  soit  leur  statut vaccinal, ne seront plus tenues d’observer une période d’isolement. Elles doivent néanmoins appliquer de manière stricte les gestes barrières et limiter les contacts, en particulier avec les personnes fragiles."


----------



## Nounou22 (15 Septembre 2022)

Comment on fait quand l'enfant accueilli doit appliquer les gestes barrières et limiter les contacts avec les personnes fragiles dont mon mari fait partie et qu'il est lui même assmat 😅


----------



## Nounou22 (15 Septembre 2022)

Respecter les gestes barrières de façon stricts quand on est adulte oui mais quand on est en enfant, cela paraît compliqué 😅😅


----------



## Nounou22 (15 Septembre 2022)

Encore un protocole qui n'a pas pensé à tout🤣


----------



## Syl32 (15 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je vous invite à aller sur le site de la CPAM "Parent cas de contact d'un enfant positif au Covid de moins de 16 ans et assistante maternelle avec un cas confirmé au foyer". Ils y expliquent la procédure à suivre et notamment le fait qu'on peut demander un arrêt de travail dérogatoire de 7 jours. 
"2 - Vous êtes assistante maternelle (ou garde d’enfant à domicile) et cas contact d’une personne au foyer ou votre accueil est fermé (dans ce cas, vous avez été déclarée comme cas contact par les parents des enfants gardés)​Vous pouvez demander un arrêt sur ce site pour la durée de l’isolement de la personne au foyer : jusqu’à 7 jours à partir du début des symptômes ou de la date de prélèvement si la personne n’a pas de symptômes pour une personne vaccinée, jusqu’à 10 jours (arrêt de 7 jours et éventuelle prolongation de 3 jours) pour une personne non vaccinée (un contrôle sera effectué par l’Assurance Maladie) ou de la durée de fermeture de votre accueil jusqu’à 10 jours."

Alors effectivement peut-être qu'on peut quand même accueillir des enfants mais je ne vois pas pourquoi on déduirait la journée alors qu'on peut poser un arrêt de travail. Et dans ce cas si on peut poser un arrêt de travail l'isolement s'impose de lui-même.
C'est un peu le serpent qui se mord la queue. Le protocole pour nous a peut-être changé mais pas la prise en charge de l'isolement pour la CPAM... A réfléchir


----------



## papillon (15 Septembre 2022)

nounou22.. ce nouveau protocole est un protocole allégé.. bien allégé en effet
merci Syl32 pour cette info


----------



## papillon (15 Septembre 2022)

pour ta question nounou22, moi je demanderai effectivement que l'enfant que tu accueilles soit testé avant de revenir chez toi


----------



## Griselda (15 Septembre 2022)

Ce qui est certain c'est que toi en tant qu'AM Nounou22, légalement, tu n'as pas autorité pour refuser l'accueil de l'enfant cas contact de sa grande soeur. Tu n'es même pas tenue de savoir que la grande sœur est COVID.
Ni pour exiger un test, ni pour en voir le résultat car c'est secret medical.
Les PE sont mignons en te demandant mais si c'est toi refuse l'accueil cela peut minorer ton salaire alors qu'elle n'est pas malade et que ce n'est pas la décision des PE. La bonne réponse est plutôt: "je comprends que vous me posiez cette question car tout ça est confusant, je ne suis pas medecin pour répondre, je vous conseil de contacter la PMI pour savoir ce qui convient que vous fassiez ("vous fassiez": c'est eux qui font ou ne font pas!). Voici le lien vers le protocole. Si vous avez un doute et que vous jugez aussi simple de garder la petite en même temps que vous gardiez la grande, histoire d'être sur de ne pas faire tourner le virus, ça ne serait pas étrange je suppose?! (tu leur laisse la décision mais s'ils ont un peu de bon sens...). Ce qui est certain c'est qu'en cas du moindre symptome, il vous est demandé de l'emmener consulter un medecin qui dira s'il faut faire un test ou pas. Tenez moi au courant.". J'ajoute que s'ils décident de m'emmener leur petite je les informe que pour limiter les risques au moins pour moi, à défaut des autres accueillis, je porterais un masque toute la journée. Ce qui est du bon sens aussi.


----------



## Nounou22 (15 Septembre 2022)

@Griselda , 
Sur le nouveau protocole il est noté que les parents doivent nous informer si un membre du foyer est covid


----------



## Pity (15 Septembre 2022)

Personnellement mon conjoint a été déclaré positif le lundi et moi le mardi !
Nous savons toutes que c'est bien contagieux, alors quand on nous parle de distance avec des enfants de moins de 3 ans, j'aimerais beaucoup les voir faire !!

Je suis restée 4 jours au lit .. alors si je peux éviter d'acceuillir des enfants cas contact..je le ferai


----------



## Griselda (15 Septembre 2022)

Oui ils sont censés nous informer mais pour autant ça ne nous autorise pas à refuser l'accueilli s'il n'est pas lui même COVID.
Tout autant qu'ils sont tenus d'emmener voir le médecin en cas d'apparition de symptôme chez l'accueilli, pour autant ça ne nous autorise pas à exiger d'en avoir la preuve, ni même de ce que le médecin a dit.

Par contre nos Employeurs sont tenus de ne pas nous mettre en danger donc s'ils nous mettent en danger en nous emmenant leur enfant COVIDé, ils se mettent en tort, c'est leur responsabilité. Voilà toute la nuance.


----------



## Nounou22 (15 Septembre 2022)

Oui je suis bien d'accord avec toi @Griselda , ce sont de nouveaux parents, la petite avait des symptômes mais elle fait des dents aussi ....tous mes autres loulous ont été malades cette semaine à tour de rôle.....mais ce sont pour certains des bébés et ils sortent des dents, d'autres étaient malades le week-end dernier et allaient relativement mieux début de semaine, et aujourd'hui un loulou nez qui coule et un petit 38 qui n'a pas évolué, pas de nécessité de Doliprane.... après les températures sont changeantes ....les parents se sont fait testés ce matin avec la petite donc je saurai si c'est le covid ou pas. 
Chez moi aucune déduction de salaire .... ça paraît être du bons sens de faire tester toute la famille si un cas avéré dans le foyer ....mais il est vrai que tu as raison, j'ai appelé le RPE ce matin et on a pas à refuser l'enfant même s'il est cas contact ni exigé de test mais s'il a des symptômes ( là c'est le cas) il doit voir le doc ....la maman avait de toute façon prévu un rdv aujourd'hui....bon finalement ce sera un test....ils ont vraiment l'air sympa et respectueux ces parents là, je m'entends extrêmement bien avec eux et la petite puce est vraiment toute mignonne....ils sont dans la bienveillance tout en éduquant.... franchement j'ai pas à me plaindre ...j'ai quand même appelé le RPE ce matin pour être sûre que ce protocole remplaçait l'ancien et que ça n'était pas juste une extension avec modification de certains points. C'est bien un nouveau protocole m'a confirmé le RPE


----------



## Couleurcafe (18 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, et oui covid revient à grand galop....... Ici j'ai eu le cas d'une petite accueilli elle était cas contact de sa sœur positive, la maman l'a gardé 4jours en télétravail elle est revenue vendredi testée négative, je voulais savoir si elle maintenait le salaire ces 4jours d'absences car elle a déjà été absente 5 jours pour covid en début d'année.


----------



## Griselda (18 Septembre 2022)

De toute façon elle a gardé sa fille, cas contact mais pas cas positive, pas malade, pas de certificat médical, donc pas de minoration.
Merci à cette Maman d'avoir fait preuve de bon sens en évitant de te l'emmener tant qu'il y avait un risque et qu'elle devait de toute façon rester at home pour la grande.

Ensuite la règle de la nouvelle CCN c'est 5jrs maxi par année glissante sur présentation d'un certificat donc si elle a déjà minoré de 5jrs en début d'année, même si elle avait un certificat cette fois, non elle ne pouvait pas minorer ton salaire.

Il faut expliquer aux PE que l'idée est d'assurer que ta dispo garantie est payée. L'absence d'un enfant, même malade, ne peut pas être remplacée par un autre enfant donc même les 5 jrs sont perte seche pour l'AM qui n'est pourtant pas responsable de l'absence.


----------



## nounoucat1 (18 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir si tu crains d'être positive au covid tu travailles masquée. Les petits ne sont plus inquiets par les masques.
Quand a ton fils il joue dans sa chambre où dehors s'il est en forme pour ne pas être en présence rapprochée des accueillis.
Tu désinfectes tes mains avant de faire des soins aux petits .


----------



## Couleurcafe (18 Septembre 2022)

Je me suis mal expliquée, en fait la petite a été positive c'est pour cela que la maman l'a gardé.


----------



## nounoucat1 (18 Septembre 2022)

Le covid ne revient pas il ne nous a pas quitté seulement vacances obligent on préférait l'oublier!  Ma petite maman est a l'hôpital après 3 semaines de covid. Dans mon nouveau travail d'ash les cas de covid se multiplient .pour nettoyer leur chambre c'est équipement de sûreté maxi. On passe plus de temps à s'habiller qu'à nettoyer avec un désinfectant puissant! 😭


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Septembre 2022)

4 jours d'isolement c'est light et hors protocole....car normalement sur le protocole du 24 août qui remplace le précédent, il est noté 7 jours d'isolement plein pouvant être ramené à 5 jours si test négatif ET pas de symptômes les 48h précédent le test....
Donc à moins qu'il y ait eu 4 jours + un week-end et que l'enfant était négatif par test pcr .... mais sinon c'est 7 jours. La CPAM m'a dit que nous sommes rarement négatif à J5... Et en effet quand j'ai eu le covid avec mes enfants, on s'est fait testé à J5 et on était tous toujours positifs


----------



## Griselda (18 Septembre 2022)

couleurcafe je t'ai déjà répondu, la nouvelle CCN ne permet pas de minorer plus de 5 jrs/année glissante pour raison médicale.
Donc même si elle avait un Certificat médicale pour cet enfant, si elle a déjà minoré ton salaire de 5 jrs en début d'année, elle est obligée de garantir ton salaire à 100% pour cette fois. 

De plus elle pouvait obtenir un arrêt de travail pour garder son enfant et donc être indemnisée si elle ratait son travail. Elle n'a d'ailleurs pas eut de minoration de son salaire puisqu'elle a pu télétravailler.
De plus elle concervera sa CMG.

Oui la Maman n'a pas eut le choix que de garder son enfant mais tu n'es pas responsable de la maladie de son enfant, COVID ou pas.


----------



## Lilijolie (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
La maman du petit que je garde est positive depuis ce matin,  elle voulait me déposer son fils car chez elle elle met masque FFP. Je lui ai dit que normalement elle est en isolement et qu'elle ne peut pas venir  m'emmener son petit et que l'enfant doit être tester.  Qu'il faut que ce soit une tierce personne  qui l'emmène a condition qu'il soit négatif. Est ce que j'ai bien fait ? Merci de votre réponse


----------



## booboo (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour , 
oui effectivement, étant positive, elle doit s'isoler, donc ne pas sortir .... 
Et moi aussi j'aurai demandé un test.. non en fait je lui aurais bien fait comprendre que cela serait plus logique qu'elle garde sont enfant afin de mettre toutes les chances de notre coté pour que ni moi, ni ma famille ni les autres accueillis (et leur famille)ne soient contaminés.
En mettant en avant le nombre de jours potentiels où je risque d'être absente.
Et en plus, ayant mon mari comme personne dite "à risque", j'attends de mes parents employeurs qu'ils fassent leur max pour le (nous) protéger.


----------

